# Help with Refurbish on New Braunfels



## atckc (Oct 9, 2007)

Just bought a used New Braunfels Vertical w/ full door and side box.  I believe these were sold at Home Depot.  It is dark, otherwise I would attach pics.  I bought it for $75.00 and it is in good shape.  I thought refurbishing this heavy beast would truly make me proud of it.  

It seems like it is built well but has some rust problems.  Mainly, surface rust has formed on the firebox and where the firebox meets the cooking chamber.  I read the thread where the member used 80 grit sandpaper, wirebrush, high temp paint and good ol' determination to get the smoker in proper form.  I have a few questions on the high temp paint and where to apply it.  Please point me to a good thread or link on the topic if they are out there.  

First, I read on a DIY site that high temp paint should never be used on or near cooking surfaces.  There is a patch where the firebox meets the cooking chamber where I would like to address the rust issues.  I think water builds up where the firebox lid closes.  Can I paint there and still be safe?

Second, any recommendations as to paint and steel brushes to use?

Last, what type of oil would you recommend to oil the hinges?

I will send pics of before and after and thanks in advance!!


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 9, 2007)

_i_ would sand the exterior really good, and paint it with high temp black paint. i use the high temp paint from wal-mart. i get mine in the auto section, engine paint. i have also gotten it from the spray paint can aisle, they have paint marked as "bbq and grill" paint. both worked good for me. i think as long as it is on the outside of the smoker, it will be ok. i would spray 3 or 4 coats on it.
as long as the paint doesn't get inside (re: where the firebox meets the cooking chamber), it would be ok. i don't oil my hinges, and have had no problems. my smoker sits on my front porch- in all weather- uncovered. 


 i used 3 cans of regular krylon industrial flat black (the tall cans) on the smoker body, leg assembly, and shelf; and 2 cans of high temp black on my firebox on the smoker i am building right now.


----------



## step-n-fetch-it (Oct 9, 2007)

We are in the same boat - I just purchased a used NB Bandera  which has not been used in a few years - a lot of rust on the fire box (which is not uncommon) but severe rust on the legs around the front wheels and bottom shelf. Not sure if yours is this bad, but I had to use a small grinding wheel that fit on my sander and stiff wire cup to knock off the rust to  - as close to - bare metal as I could get. Then I applied a rust inhibitor to the - EXTERIOR only - and let it work. Then I will prep it for painting with a heat resistant spray paint - exterior only. Then interior of the smoke box, I plan on using a good stiff steel brush to clean throughly. Spray the inside with oil and build a fire to "season" the interior metal. Don't plan on having a "pretty" fire box, the heat will cause the paint to peel and it will rust, regardless of what you do. On another site, I read to load a spray bottle with vegetable oil and at the end of use - while the box (and smoke box) was warm (not really hot) - to spray it all over (hinges and all) with the oil to help preserve it; similar to seasoning a cast iron skillet... Haven't tried it yet, but, unless told otherwise, that's what I plan to do.

Let me know how/what turns out best with your endeavor!!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## richtee (Oct 9, 2007)

If the squeeky hinges of the firebox bother you, I'll bet some powdered graphite <carbon> would hang out OK thru the heat.


----------



## atckc (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I am going to post pictures as I go.  I have to act fast or the homeowner's association will be on me!!!!! They don't understand true works of art in the backyard.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 9, 2007)

Ahhh, the "Neighborhood Nazis" as they are referred to around here... a group of nosey people with nothing better to do than meddle in everyone else's business. Don't get me started...


----------



## navionjim (Oct 9, 2007)

I too have a NBB (NB Bandera) about six years old and out in the Houston weather. Absolutely everything turns to rust here. Hell I'd bet my glass windows would rust if I didn't clean them. I sandblasted and high temp painter the beast a couple of years ago and the rust came right back anyway. 

So.... while installing the tile and stone in my kitchen remodel project I had some thinset and stone scrap left over and I got the great idea to tile the firebox! Not much attention to detail as the tninset was starting to set up and I didn't want to do a lot of extra stone cutting either, pretty much just slapped it on wherever it would fit.
The lid is now in Italian Mosaic and I have some travertine set aside to do the smoke chamber next (when I get a bit of time and feel silly enough to do it). I'll admit it looks a bit strange for a smoker but it also seems to hold the heat a bit better. One thing is for sure, it wont rust now..


----------



## atckc (Oct 9, 2007)

You are right.  Neighborhood associations can be a pain.  They like what's on the plate but not how it got there.  

Fall in Kansas City (as everywhere else, I imagine) = Cooler weather + Smoke + Beer + Football (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## swamprb (Oct 15, 2007)

I refurbished a New Braunfels Silver Smoker last year and removed the firebox and put a stove gasket between it and the cook chamber, took the rust down to bare  metal and gave it a few coats of Rustoleum Hi-Temp paint, after the first cook the paint burnt off near opening of the f/box. I put some Rutland Stove Polish on the firebox, but its just the area were its hottest, some folks have suggested spraying Pam or cooking oil on the area when hot and wiping it down.

Here is a link for Bandera Mods
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/modules....download&cid=1

I've only seen a couple Banderas in my area for sale and one that I did check out looked like it fell off a truck and was more of a project than I cared to get into! Hope to see some pics when you get it in shape!

Brian


----------

